
AeroFS Raises $10M Series B - polvi
https://www.aerofs.com/blog/aerofs-raises-10m-series-b/
======
SandersAK
I have to say that AeroFS is a company I've always admired from a distance.
They don't raise that much money, they don't make a fuss, and they just keep
growing.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Makes them not come off as a fad or BS scheme to get a VC exit on a non-
product, yeah? Interesting traits. I hadn't noticed it until you pointed it
out and then... what you said might be why I hadn't noticed them lol. I'll add
that a tech company operating in stealth or low-buzz mode has the extra
advantage of building up quite an income stream before competitors' marketing
or legal teams notice. That money helps when either responds to the new threat
to their market share.

Some of the best companies I ran into in robust, software engineering are
still unknowns. You don't see them or their methods on HN, Reddit, and so on.
Yet, they continue to slowly grow and be profitable by word-of-mouth as they
deliver results day in and day out. Nothing wrong with advertising but I
admire those companies the most.

------
nickpsecurity
This is a product that seems to have the right features, is very flexible, and
is extremely usable. That's a great combination in INFOSEC. As usual, I assume
low assurance methods and plenty 0-days waiting until proven otherwise with
rigorous review. Yet, doing a great job on the first part can generate enough
revenue to gradually improve on the second part.

I wish them luck.

------
beat
Congrats, AeroFS! I'm glad to see more proper enterprise software making
progress in the startup world.

------
thedogeye
Nicest founder ever. People should give them even more money.

------
apazzolini
I really like the philosophy behind AeroFS and how I get to keep my data on my
computers only, but recently the app is taking up more and more RAM. I've seen
it creep up to over 1GB until I restart it, and that's only with a 10GB shared
folder between 3 machines.

Aside from that, I've never really looked back since deleting Dropbox and my
account there.

Hopefully this round of funding brings about some performance improvements :)

------
cpach
Congratulations! I see that it was over two years ago since the A round[1] so
I guess that the business is going well :)

[1] [https://www.crunchbase.com/funding-
round/a052c0385588a052cbe...](https://www.crunchbase.com/funding-
round/a052c0385588a052cbefdd17ea2319f2)

------
bifrost
AeroFS is one of my favorite products, people need to be using this.

------
thingsilearned
Congrats guys!!! I love AeroFS!

------
newy
Congrats Yuri and the AeroFS team!

------
chatterbeak
I like the concept; you wonder why Dropbox didn't enter this space.

------
Olshansky
Congrats Yuri!

------
xxcode
Why would they choose no-name investors? Maybe these investors are the new
A16Z

~~~
yurisagalov
Avalon and NHN are actually far from no name :)

Avalon has been our partner from our Series A and has funded some amazing
startups like Indix, SkyCatch, Nanigans, CloudKick (YC S09), Chartio (YC S10),
and Cloudant (YC S08). As an aside, Rich Levandov, who is on our board, was
also one of the founders of Phoenix Technologies, creators of Phoenix BIOS

NHN is not well known in the valley, but it's Naver Corporation
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naver_Corporation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naver_Corporation))
which is one of South Korea's largest telecoms, and is also the parent company
behind the Line messaging app.

We haven't talked much about it in our release, but one of the reasons we
partnered with NHN is that there's a lot of need for data sovereignty in EMEA,
and NHN is in a position to help us enter the asian markets.

~~~
walterbell
What's your take on TiSA prohibitions against data sovereignty,
[http://www.innovationaus.com/tisa-threatens-data-
sovereignty](http://www.innovationaus.com/tisa-threatens-data-sovereignty)?

